# BIOS confusion



## Sigfodr (Jul 6, 2010)

First, I will say that I am new to overclocking, but I have read the appropriate thread. I was reading that as well as other sources (some specific to my motherboard) when I decided to take a look at my BIOS. Here is the issue I came across. My BIOS should allow me to access the FSB Frequency (Img 1), but I can't seem to select anything on my BIOS Performance page (Img 2).

Img 1:









Img2:









I will say I have looked around for similar issues, I've searched for my BIOS and even the exact version number, but I'm missing it or something. I hate asking for help, I try to determine this stuff myself, but I'm at a loss right now. I'm sure it's something stupidly simple that I am missing. 

Currently, I'm running a Core 2 Duo at 1.8, but I just want to to get it up to 2.0 and I have a great CPU fan and great airflow through my tower, so I'm really not concerned about overheating with just 200 mHz extra power.

I will give up whatever extra info is needed, of course, and I would greatly appreciate just a nudge in the right direction. Like I said, I'm not looking for answers, I'm just lost right now. Thanks

Edited to fix image


----------



## Sigfodr (Jul 6, 2010)

Computer	
Operating System	Windows 7 Ultimate Media Center Edition
OS Service Pack	-
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Unknown, 1866 MHz
Motherboard Name	Unknown
Motherboard Chipset	Unknown
System Memory	4096 MB
BIOS Type	Unknown
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Monitor	Dell E193FP [19" LCD] (G65664C8L5K3)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
SCSI/RAID Controller	Intel(R) ICH7R/DH SATA RAID Controller
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	HDS728040PLA320 (40 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Disk Drive	WDC WD10EARS-00Y5B1 (931 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive	LITE-ON DVD C LH52C1P ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	38043 MB (13305 MB free)
F: (NTFS)	953866 MB (836323 MB free)
Total Size	968.7 GB (829.7 GB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Microsoft USB Digital Media Pro Keyboard (IntelliType Pro)
Mouse	Logitech USB WheelMouse

Network	
Network Adapter	Intel(R) PRO/1000 PM Network Connection (192.168.1.100)

Peripherals	
Printer	Fax
Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA [NoDB]
USB1 Controller	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB [NoDB]
USB2 Controller	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC [NoDB]
USB Device	Logitech USB WheelMouse
USB Device	Microsoft Hardware USB Keyboard
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Input Device


----------



## Sigfodr (Jul 6, 2010)

Better version

Computer	
Computer Type	ACPI x64-based PC
Operating System	Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
OS Service Pack	-
Internet Explorer	8.0.7600.16385
DirectX	DirectX 11.0

Motherboard	
CPU Type	DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E6300, 1866 MHz (7 x 267)
Motherboard Name	Intel Bad Axe 2 D975XBX2 (2 PCI, 3 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Glenwood-DG i975X
System Memory	4096 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Kingston 2G-UDIMM	2 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM3: Kingston 2G-UDIMM	2 GB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
BIOS Type	Intel (09/03/08)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT (512 MB)
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT (512 MB)
3D Accelerator	nVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Monitor	Dell E193FP [19" LCD] (G65664C8L5K3)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	SigmaTel STAC9227X @ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Storage Controller	Intel(R) ICH7R/DH SATA RAID Controller
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	HDS728040PLA320 (40 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Disk Drive	WDC WD10EARS-00Y5B1 (931 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive	LITE-ON DVD C LH52C1P ATA Device (DVD:16x, CD:52x/32x/52x DVD-ROM/CD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	38043 MB (13287 MB free)
F: (NTFS)	931.5 GB (816.7 GB free)
Total Size	968.7 GB (829.7 GB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Microsoft USB Digital Media Pro Keyboard (IntelliType Pro)
Mouse	Logitech USB WheelMouse

Network	
Primary IP Address	192.168.1.100
Primary MAC Address	00-19-D1-81-FF-1C
Network Adapter	Intel(R) PRO/1000 PM Network Connection (192.168.1.100)

Peripherals	
Printer	Fax
Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
USB Device	Logitech USB WheelMouse
USB Device	Microsoft Hardware USB Keyboard
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Input Device

DMI	
DMI BIOS Vendor	Intel Corp.
DMI BIOS Version	BX97520J.86A.2838.2008.0903.1859
DMI System Manufacturer	BUYMPC
DMI System Product	CLIENTPRO 585B
DMI System Version	
DMI System Serial Number	4373515-0001
DMI System UUID	AEB4BAF2-FED245EA-84DB3667-002A994E
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer	Intel Corporation
DMI Motherboard Product	D975XBX2
DMI Motherboard Version	AAD53347-404
DMI Motherboard Serial Number	BQB27170002H
DMI Chassis Manufacturer	
DMI Chassis Version	
DMI Chassis Serial Number	4373515-0001
DMI Chassis Asset Tag	Reserved
DMI Chassis Type


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

In img1 where it says FSB frequency override, and it's on automatic, see if you can change that to manual. Often that will give you the options you need. Sometimes you can key in a number directly. Your stock fsb is 266, that's what you need to raise, just don't go up in too big of jumps. Getting it to 286 will give you 2002Mhz., though it won't give a huge leap in performance, you'd need to go a bit higher for that.

Have you read the sticky?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you may have to press enter on the FSB frequency override to put in a figure but it looks like you can change it. Usually when a BIOS is locked so you cant change anything the figure or the bit that says automatic will be greyed out.


----------



## Sigfodr (Jul 6, 2010)

Img 1 is from a presentation when my motherboard was first revealed, img 2 is from my monitor. When text is blue anywhere else in the BIOS, it can be changed by tabbing till it is white; however, on that screen, I cannot tab to the override field. And just for clarification, I have read the sticky.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

So you cant go down using the arrow keys to the FSB override and change it?


----------



## Sigfodr (Jul 6, 2010)

No, I don't even get Img 1, it's like my BIOS replaced it with Img 2. I'm guessing it could be a change in the update. I've followed the steps I've found for older versions for unlocking (I can't remember the actual term) the access to the overrides.

Thanks again


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you use the arrow keys to navigate the BIOS i.e left arrow for left and right arrow for right. LEft or right show the different sections of the BIOS and up and down let you do things in those sections.

If your machine is a prebuilt system like a dell or compaq then the manufacturers lock the bios so you cant mess with it and put in false warranty claims if it goes wrong.

If your system is one you built yourself then you should be able to operate the bios as normal.


----------



## Sigfodr (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll start looking into this. The tower, Motherboard, and CPU were all given to me, and it was at one time a pre-built MPC, I suppose. Thanks for the guidance


----------



## proutix (Mar 11, 2012)

Up please

I have the same motherboard and issue ... how can we remove the manufacturer ("NEC" for me) lock ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can't, locked is a term that shouldn't be used, the settings are just not there.
The Bios was written to fit what the OEM wanted, while some may tell you you can flash it with a non OEM bios most often users who try it end up with a dead board that can't be recovered without a replacement bios chip, a considerable expense if not the removable type.


----------

